# Backcountry hunting sleeping bag



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't want to sound like a advertisement but when my grandson showed me his new backpack sleeping bag I couldn't help but think of you backcountry hunters. This is a great idea. Weighs less than a pound, stuffs very small and is plenty warm for a cold October night, or is adaptable enough if the weather turns warm.
As you know, I am a big fan of the Patagonia company and their products.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's pretty cool, thanks for posting. 

I have an 850 down 0° sleeping bag. It's amazingly warm. I slept on the ground, no tent, for 4 nights on the rifle elk hunt. One night got down to 10°, but I was fine. I think mine weighs 3 lbs and change, a lot more than your grandson's Patagonia.


----------

